# Composer Look a Likes!



## ChopinBlock (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

I just googled the topic and ...
http://qso.com.au/composer-lookalike


----------



## ChopinBlock (Aug 10, 2010)

haha the Debussy one is pretty good


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHAA!!! I like them all  Even though it's all pretty weird, I guess...


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

John Cage









Jeff Bridges as The Dude


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A black and white old-fashionedly altered Harry Potter to make it look like Shostakovich. OOOH!

Sike.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Balakirev








Alexei Sayle


----------



## ChopinBlock (Aug 10, 2010)

Modest









Santa Claus


----------



## matsoljare (Jul 28, 2008)

Chopin and Snape:

















Now, is there a composer who looks like Dumbledore?


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Alban Berg vs Oscar Wilde

















'Sad' Virgil Thomson vs 'Happy' Mickey Rooney

















Jean Sibelius vs The Kingpin


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Richard Wagner vs John Merrick

















Hector Berlioz vs Margaret Thatcher

















Alexander Borodin vs Bloke from Allo Allo


----------



## ChopinBlock (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Prokofiev








This guy.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

Alban Berg and Christopher Walken. It's creepy.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Comus said:


> I just googled the topic and ...
> http://qso.com.au/composer-lookalike


Hell yeah - my state's orchestra, _clearly_ spending its time on very important and relevant tasks.

-PPP


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I laughed hysterically at the ones mentioned so far...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Rachmaninoff








Dracula AKA Rachmaninoff sees a piano and gets ready to attack.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've been told that I have a decided resemblence to Alexander Glazunov. You could do worse than that.


----------



## Dulcamara (Sep 22, 2010)

Dennis Hopper and Giuseppe Verdi look a bit similar, especially in the eyes.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I've been told that I have a decided resemblence to Alexander Glazunov. You could do worse than that.


Can you make that dark scowl he has in all his pictures? See my profile picture (different from avatar)


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

We did this a while back, some good ones here too:
http://www.talkclassical.com/6587-actors-could-play-famous.html


----------

